# Acquiring show mice.



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

As some of you know i have found it hard to get hold of different varietys in show mice. I dont know why this is but it can be frustrating for someone just starting out. However i have found that some other newbies........newer than me have 4 or 5 varietys??? everyone keeps telling me to stick to 1 or 2 varietys and im guessing this is why in having a hard time of getting hold of other varietys as i allready have 2 varietys, but people are sullpying other newbies with 4 or 5 varietys?? I got told that once people see me at some shows and see that im serious i will be able to get hold of mice easier. so i have dont my best to get to the shows that i can - 2 so far, but other newbies either havnt been to any or only 1?? just find it very frustrating and kind of puts me off as now im think it must be personal! dont know what to say really


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

who is supplying other newbies with 4 or 5 varieties . Are you sure that these newbies are not getting stock off of other beginners or people who are only interested in making a few quid rather than people who have the mouse fancy at heart.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you are taking it a bit too personally.

It is good advice to stick to 1 or 2 varieties.

sometimes its pot luck depending on what the particular breeders have at any one time or what spare stock they may have.

time will always tell who is serious about showing mice. some people might have been able to get their hands on 5 varieties from breeders, this does not mean they are going to succeed at show.

here is a little point for you:

I know people with more varieties of mice than me, so what, i was the one coming home with cards today! while thy sat at home counting the numbers of varieties of mice they have.

doesn't matter how many varieties you have in your shed, doesn't mean you are going to succeed, unless of course your aim is to 'collect' mice.

oh and don't beleive everyone who says they have loads of varieties of 'show' mice to, a mouse is only a 'show' mouse when its in a maxey in front of a judge!

please don't feel disheartened, the mouse fancy in general is a welcoming generous one.

keep at it


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

well i dont know who the breeders are who are supplying them but the newbies are getting them from proper breeders like yourself. it just gets me down coz i rele have the fancy at heart but have had such a hard time getting mice. 

Im not saying i want one of every variety, and i know that breeders have waiting lists, but when people skip the waiting lists it cheeses me off.

Sometimes its hard to not take it personally tho. i know that even tho i only have 2 varietys i may win more. but its not the point.

Im deffinately going to keep at it as i love the fancy!!!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I really don't think that 'proper' breeders are supplying newbies with 4 or 5 varieties at once, if it is happening, its because newbies are asking different exhibitors for stock without the different exhibitors knowing.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

What is it that you want so much and can't get?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> What is it that you want so much and can't get?


Well Tinkers asked me for Cham tans and chocs.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea a trio of cham tans to go with the ones i got from you sarah and would like some self choc for myself. thing is as me and my mum run the stud together we both wanted different varietys

So i do cham tans, brokens and wanted self choc

And my mum wants cham self and cham satin

but as i talk to the breeders ect they think they are just all for me


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Madhouse Stud said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > What is it that you want so much and can't get?
> ...


If thats the case then you have to look at the logistics tinkers .You would have to involve a third party.I collected mice from Swindon off of white isle ,kept them for 3 weeks and Rosewood received them today courtesy of Sarahy driving to Yorkshire.It was a group effort of knowing who to ask for the mice,arranging collection and transportation.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

if i knew i could get mice and pick up from a certain show then i would go. but as im a full time student im not rich so i have to prioritise what shows i can get to. i can attend all the alveston and swindon shows. and i am still looking at what other shows i can deffo get too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Tinkers Mousery said:


> yea a trio of cham tans to go with the ones i got from you sarah and would like some self choc for myself. thing is as me and my mum run the stud together we both wanted different varietys
> 
> So i do cham tans, brokens and wanted self choc
> 
> ...


You need to try loganberry for the chams,self and satin and she set madhouse up with tans so could probably supply some unrelated stock.You could give Joe Bennet a try for chocs but he is northern so it would require some arranging.He will certainly supply if he has mice available but has had a recent run of bad luck with respiratory problems.He isn't internet savvy so you will have to ring.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea i think i am on loganberrys waiting list for mums cham self and satins.

I got some brokens from joe bennett and picked up from swindon so might be able to arrange something for the next swindon show.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.thelondon.co.uk/ -

reallondonshow.co.uk/1878.html

these 2 shows later in the year would be good options for getting stock,both should be well attended.

I'd have given you brokens .


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i didnt realise till after i had arranged to collect them you bred brokens sarah otherwise i would of come to you. and i didnt like to ask after as i didnt want to appear greedy but if you would have and ready for some shows that would be great?

I will have a look at those shows. i would love to attend all of them lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't get the real london show link to work but it's close to newbury.I will bring you a trio of brokens next time.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thankyou thats brilliant


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

You're on my list, don't worry! But it's a bit long at the mo, and i've had to slow down breeding as i'm going on holiday. Like i said though, it might take a few months but you'll get some in the end! In the mean time, work with together with your mum on what you've got, and maybe split up the different varieties when you've got all the ones you both want. At least that way, you can learn about the varieties you currently have, even if they arent either your first choice, or vice versa for your mum.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it is hard to keep up with the relentless demand for mice since the advent of the internet.I used to let any one with an interest in mice have mine but I just can't keep dishing them out any more,it costs so much to raise them all plus sorting mice for all these people sucked up my time and spoiled my hobby.I don't keep mice as a business,they are purely for pleasure.Now I'm stricter,people have to join the club and I'll give them a start.If they stick with it I'll give further stock down the line.Beyond that I'm not interested in supplying mice .I also put an end to people coming round to pick up mice because they'd settle in for the day.I've got a family,I work full time,5 dogs plus all the small animals.I'm sure people think I'm a misery guts when I say collection from shows only but I need my time for my own animals.There's always more than one side to a story.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Totally with you on all that, Sarah! For me, because i don't have a large stud but i do have a few different varieties, i really only make enough mice for me, so it's really hard to produce enough for other people as well. It's a bit of a nightmare, but if people wait, i help out in the end (NMC breeders, anyway!).


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks loganberry, advice is taken and me and my mum are working on the cham tans and brokens together at the moment. I have no problems with waiting for mice.

Sarah - i totally understand......i have the same problem with people coming to look at the horses. They tour the fields then want a cuppa then have a nosey round the stables ect. A day gets lost there and iv still got to get on with muching out ect. I dont mind showing people round but i do have work to get on with.

Anyway. i am very appreciative of the stock i get and have no probs collecting from shows. Payment for mice is not a problem as i dont expect them for free.

Many thanks


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

what newbie has 4 to 5 varietys?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

The Village Mousery said:


> what newbie has 4 to 5 varietys?


there are a few 'collectors' out there at the minute


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I have just got my first show mice, but I am not a newbie, I've bred fancy mice on and off for years


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

'Newbie' generally means someone new to the NMC and to showing mice.

Sarah xxx


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Ahh ok well I am a newbie then :lol:


----------

